# Azores



## falmouth3 (Jun 16, 2010)

One of my husband's co-workers came back from her vacation in the Azores, saying that was one of her best vacations ever.  Now DH wants to know if we can get a timeshare in the Azores as an exchange.  So these are my questions:

1.  Are there TS in the Azores?
2.  I usually use SFX - anyone had any experience exchanging for the Azores with them?
3.  Lastly, DH is a "what do you want to do now" kind of vacationer.  I'm thinking that staying at a TS will not be the best way to experience this area since he has to be doing something every minute and sitting on a beach is not doing something.   

So, looking for opinions and advice.

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## thheath (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not sure of TS availability but I remember that VRBO had rentals there.

http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/europe/portugal/azores


----------



## nerodog (Jun 20, 2010)

*pousadas at azores*

I have fallen in love with Portugal... friends tell me the Azores are great... I had stayed in  a few pousadas,  with bed and breakfast... check out the official pousada page and see if this is something of interest for you... we loved them as some are old forts, monasteries, castles, palaces etc... a great base and rent a car to see the islands   !!!!  Dont know of any ts.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions.  Now DH says he isn't interested in going - he was just asking me if I knew anything about the place.


----------

